# Door thingy



## Daviddsnk17 (Jul 1, 2021)

Greetings everyone, my name is David an I am from Argentina.

I've just bought a Cruze II 2017 and I am experiencing a little issue with the thing that goes up and down when the door locks/unlocks. 😅

The issue is that the 4 of them vibrates a lot on bad streets and it gets me mad.



I'd like to know if the is a homemade way to prevent this or should I go to service to see if they can help.


Thank you very much and regards!


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Have you tried to tur them clockwise ?? I am not sure about the cruze but I know some cars the knobs like that to lock and unlock doors are screwed on covers .. If you have a warranty on the car I would recomend going back to where you got the car and see if they will help If it was a dealership. that is


----------



## Daviddsnk17 (Jul 1, 2021)

Hi Pat, thank you for your quick answer.

Sadly not, I already tried, both clock and counterclockwise. Besides it is happening on all 4 doors.

So it seems there is not homemade solution. I will have to go to a dealership.

Thank you again! Regards,


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

another option would be a small rubber o ring slid down them into the pocket they rest in .. not sure if the rattle is the linkage inside the door or just the door lock knobs themself ..


----------



## Daviddsnk17 (Jul 1, 2021)

I think it could be a feasible solution but once it goes down I don't think the rubber will stay there when it has to go up. I'm gonna try either way.

The thing is, the "stick" which goes up and down also swings a little bit left an right and collides with the plastic around it (must be less than 2 mm, that's why it is so hard to do something).


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Im personally unsure as to the interior assembly of these but .. another method I could see is removing the panel to see if there was an isolater guide or something inside at the base that came out or fell out of place. Mine dont move around at all .


----------



## Daviddsnk17 (Jul 1, 2021)

I wish I had the knowledge to open the panel (I am a car ignorant) but since it is on the 4 doors, I'm sure it's bad assembly quality or no QA. Here in Argentina we are third world, so that's the cars we usually get (and thanks to taxes we pay for them more expensive than US).

I will try today with a thin rubberband and come with results. If not I will give up and go to a dealership.

Thank you kindly, Pat.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Wish I could be of more help.. I hope you get the issue resolved


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Daviddsnk17 said:


> I wish I had the knowledge to open the panel (I am a car ignorant) but since it is on the 4 doors, I'm sure it's bad assembly quality or no QA. Here in Argentina we are third world, so that's the cars we usually get (and thanks to taxes we pay for them more expensive than US).
> 
> I will try today with a thin rubberband and come with results. If not I will give up and go to a dealership.
> 
> Thank you kindly,


To add to what @Mr_Pat said, unthread one of the knobs




and then find an o-ring that is just tight enough to cling to the stalk and reinstall the knob to see if that is enough to stop the rattle.


----------

